# Shipping To Australia



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Is it legal to ship a slingshot into Australia?


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

[edit] it would appear my info was not entirely correct and from reading post here it was based on braced slingshots

A+ slingshots has cleared this up in his post,thank you


----------



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yes it is legal as long as it is not wristbraced I have sold a few to australia I suggest you post first class signed for, my packaging costs were about £8.00 yours are heavier so maybe £9.50 to £10.00 p/p.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've shipped around 50 to Australia, Tasmania and New Zealand... so long as the declared value is $15 or less, marked as a toy and no ammo is included there hasn't been any problems.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

I know someone in Tassy and by all accounts they can have up to 1000 AUD declared value without problems


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

i have shipped a few to australia to, all via royal airmail and even stated catapult on the customs form and all have got there, i have shipped catapults to most contries all via basic royal airmail and i have never had a catapult get lost, john


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

It's not illegal at all!!! If I can find it I'll post it, as I actually had a letter from authorities from Australia sent to me by an Australian with the definition of what is legal and illegal. If I remember correctly, I believe it centered around metal wrist braced slingshots like some states here in the US. Unbraced frames is viewed as a toy and should be listed as such. I've shipped many as well to there since early last year.

Finally.... I actually found it!!!!









Let's try this again........my first attempt everything turned to html code.....










*
*
*Dear Daniel*
*
"Hunting slings, catapults and sling shots designed for use with a component that is a brace that fits upon the forearm or other part of the body to support the wrist or forearm against the tension of any material used to propel a projectile" require a permit.

As long as the slingshot does not have an arm brace it should not require a permit to import.

Thank you for your email .

Jill P.

Senior Customs and Border Protection Officer
Customs Information and Support Centre
CE&CS Australian Customs and Border Protection Service Customs House, 10 Cooks River Drive, Mascot NSW 2020
T: 1300 363 263 | F: 02 8339 6713
E: [email protected]customs.gov.au
W: www.customs.gov.au*


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for clearing that up A+









I have edited my post to reflect this,cheers


----------



## Peresh (May 3, 2010)

I have shipped a few to the Ausies and two of them were wrist brace. HA!
They got it too!

P.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the clarification Perry.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Performance Catapults said:


> Thanks for the clarification Perry.


You are most welcome Jim! Glad I could help.









It seems that someone wonders about this on the forum every couple of months, but I couldn't find that letter last time I looked. I saved it in a file this time, and I suggest everyone who sells or lives there do the same. I've noticed that many Aussies who contact me don't really know what their law states as well. This one guy had me include a copy of this letter in with his order just in case the customs agents opened the parcel. I thought that was a great idea although I've shipped many since then without it with no problems .


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I
have shipped 5 custom forks to Austrailia, and they all got to their owners.


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi guys I am in Australia, and 2 days ago got a frame from milbro, its only braced slingshots that are restricted, mark package as toy.. won't have any worries then.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Thanks for the clear up Perry.


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> I
> have shipped 5 custom forks to Austrailia, and they all got to their owners.


Guess I'm a late bloomer, mate.


----------



## Daniel J (Dec 15, 2010)

yessssssssss, now i can shoot whenever the heck i want at home!


----------

